# Best dankung tubes for 3/8 (9.5) steel?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Looking for the best hunting setup using dankung tubes....
I have a 43" draw

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

2040 Pseudo/single?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Some single 1745 would do


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Some single 1745 would do


Would you suggest a pseudo taper?

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I my self like too use full loop tubes..(1745)..But the single pseudo is also great..ya just have to give both a try out..see what will eork best for you

Best of luck on this adventure my friend....akaOldmiser............... Note the 2040 is a fun tube set for good shootin..easy to draw back....


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/page-5
This thread may help....

I have no chrony but i find 2040 or 1842 faster with 10mm steel than 1745.
Tried all three sizes as singles, pseudo or full loops.
They key is to strech those tubes to the max. 550 or 600%.
The speed you get also depends on the batch of tubes you get. I once got a batch that was a lot less powerfull than other batches i used of dankung 2040. Never had this problem with 1842 or 1745 so far.

A good batch of 2040 for me works as good as 1842 with 10mm steel but with a less heavy pull weight. Both cut right and streched to the maximum.

So i would go with single 1842 or single/pseudo 2040


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Bootsmann said:


> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/page-5
> This thread may help....
> 
> I have no chrony but i find 2040 or 1842 faster with 10mm steel than 1745.
> ...


Does color matter?
I was on dankung website and there was Amber, yellow and black 1745...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Bootsmann said:


> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/page-5
> This thread may help....
> 
> I have no chrony but i find 2040 or 1842 faster with 10mm steel than 1745.
> ...


And thanks that thread is a lot of help...good read...looks like I will probably go with 1842....

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

I only had e few metres of amber 2040 premium tube but could not find a benefit in it compared to black regular 2040.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What bootsman said.

I find 1842 single/pseudo great for 3/8 at 32" draw - 1745 starts being a little heavy, Being you at 43" I suspect 2040 may work well for you - or possibly 1842 singles...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I have a flipgun wishbone natty that he sent to me with 1745 singles on it...they max out at about 43"...and I was always shooting 3/8 steel with it and found them a bit sluggish compared to my flats...so after reading the thread on Chinese tubes I decided to try 10mm lead and 1/2" steel.....it really works great for the bigger stuff....especially with the 1/2" steel....I was surprised at how hard it sent it down range...

I think I'm just gonna order some 2040, 1842, AND 1745....that way I'll be covered for everything...lol

I appreciate all the input...it help greatly...

MW

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm trying to imagine 2040 maxed out to 42" and it just seems nutty for some reason, just to be clear were talking singles right? I'd love to see what that looks like when she's set up, which frame are you thinking of using my friend?

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------

